# Showing Cats



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

This is more of a wondering from me really, I've no plans to show the cat/s I get but I am interested in this and perhaps, in the future...

I'm interested in personal experience and info on things such as.. How much more money do you spend on a show cat per month? What differences are most apparent in feed and care etc?
How much more work does it entail?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't think a show cat cost (show fees, equipment and travel costs aside) anymore than an a non show cat. All cats should be given the optimum diet and care. Any long hairs need regular grooming anyway, although possibly extra leading up to a show but thats more a time issue than cost. Short hair cats just need a quick brush and polish up.

Cost of entering shows differs from show to show and registry to registry (GCCF, TICA, FIFE), again show equipment requirements differ per registry - GCCF - white blankets, litter tray, food and water bowls for regular shows, show drapes for the Supreme., TICA - show drapes or a sturdi shelter, FIFE - show drapes (?)

Travel costs depend on how far the show is.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

MY non showing cats are fed exactly the same as the show cats so in that respect there really is no difference, being SLH cats they are groomed as often as the show lads too, the additional costs come from show entry costs travelling expenses plus the fortune we always seem to spend at the trade stands lol , ive not been to a show yet where we havent found something to take home for them..CHRIS.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I think it depends on the breeds you have - I do spend extra on grooming products as I bath my cats regularly and have various lotions, potions and powders so they are presented in optimum condition for showing.

Plus I spend on show gear, carriers, sturdis etc

Foodwise I don't spend any extra nor on vet care as I always like to be able to feed the premium diet for my cats anyway.

I have four cats - 1 non showing, 1 rarely shows and 2 who are my show babies. I spend approx £200 a month on their food and litter and my show entry budget depends on what shows I am doing...

Last month I spent £150 on a 2 day TICA show for two cats plus £38 for the hotel plus £20 for petrol and money for meals over the weekend  I only did that one show last month.

If only doing GCCF shows then again depending on the available shows, I will do 1 or 2 a month with one or 2 cats normally costing between £60 and £120 ish plus petrol on top.


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

£200 a month smacked me in the face lol!
That's some money right there. I'll be looking in to what feed soon, ready for when I'm looking at a cat to re home.
I'd like to give as good as I can afford, but sadly I'm reliant on benefits (disabled).
Thanks for the replies..I'd like to see about showing cats.. my favourite breed atm still being Raggies..but my circumstances don't allow for that kinda money hehe


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

The £200 quoted is for 4 cats, if you just have one thats just approx £50 per month, approx £11.50 a week for one cat. Not so bad that way.

GCCF shows are typically £35 ish. Pick a show thats near, not so much travel. White show equipment isn't that much really, and its just one outlay


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

But that's food for four cats and litter - all mine are indoor cats and litter costs approx £60 a month.

You don't have to keep your cats as I do - am sure there are cheaper ways of feeding them etc but that's just how I keep mine - one of them has IBD and has to have a very restricted diet which unfortunately doesn't come cheap 

When I only had one cat, I was spending a lot lot less  and if I only had one of my show boys then food and litter would be approx £55 a month on the current diet they are fed which is a premium (and expensive) one. So it can be done for much much less :thumbup:


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I am not someone who shows but I feed my 3 cats the same. I buy Bozita from Zooplus and supplement with raw. I reckon it costs me about £50 per month for the 3.

This excludes litter


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I am showing one of my cats at c and l next oops sorry this month 28th and it has cost me 43.00 plus cost of getting there which is a further 20 plus. I look at the cost and just think it is the cost of 1 night out with a taxi home and a burger so i know what i would rather do.

Also on the subject of showing and prep i m looking at bathing my girl the day before the show and if that is ok?

All answers kindly received


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Don't know how much mine cost a month. 

Shows can get expensive if you take more than one though sometimes you may get a discount if you take a third cat, and it's nice to go to a local show.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We only show at GCCF shows here and they have this 13 day rule so this means you can only show once every 2 weeks. If Sue and I smoked and were drinkers we would certainly spend a lot more than what 2 shows a month costs us im sure


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

RowanWolf said:


> This is more of a wondering from me really, I've no plans to show the cat/s I get but I am interested in this and perhaps, in the future...
> 
> I'm interested in personal experience and info on things such as.. How much more money do you spend on a show cat per month? What differences are most apparent in feed and care etc?
> How much more work does it entail?


Same as the other comments really. I feed all my cats the same diet. However, to maintain my cats with the best coat and build I feed a high meat content diet. With the Siberians scoring the most points for coat texture and my main adult show cat getting very oily I spend about £5 per month on shampoo and about the same on mink oil, texturising spay and grooming powder.

With the rest of my cats, even though they are long-haired they don't need that much work preparing for a show just a quick brush and a check on coat texture. Ragdolls and persians can take a lot more prep.

My show fees are about £150.00 per two day show (2 cats) and £100 for hotels and meals as I have to stay at most show venues.


----------

